

Peer-To-Peer Sharing with the Karma Go - bkudria
https://medium.com/@clayallsopp/peer-to-peer-magic-with-the-karma-go-5a06ddf9884f

======
Chico75
It also works very well at meetups or the dining hall of shopping malls where
the in-house wifi guest connection can be spotty :)

